# Dovecote Details



## cjdykes (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi all! I'm new to this but here goes: I have a pair of doves that keep wanting to build their nest in my open roof gutter. I have had to remove the nests twice and ruin the eggs both times. I just hate this and decided to buy a dovecote for them to nest in. I ordered one off E-bay and it came yesterday. Unfortunately, it is not a true dovecote but a dovecote-style birdhouse. The two nesting compartments are large enough forthe nests but the opening is too small I beleive. Can anyone tell me how large the holes have to be to allow a dove to get into the nesting chamber? The openings are currently 1.5 inches wide. I want to cut the openings larger before I mount it on the pole in it's new location in the garden. Thank's a bunch for your help! Have a great day!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am just bumping this up so that it isn't lost.

One of our UK members has a dovecote maybe you could e-mail her. Her user name is pigeonpoo.

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

With the size of an adult pigeon, and often being fairly broad across the shoulders, I'd think the openings would need to be more like 3 - 4 inches across.

I'm just going by the size of the opening when I prop the balcony door open and the odd pigeon sneaks in to look for extra food in the lounge 

John


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yep, 4" should do it.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Something to consider since you will be enlarging the entry is to cut a solid portion of one of the sides out, mount the cut-out on hinges and replace it. That way you can clean out the inside of the "house" after the season or, if need be, get in there to check on things. Since you are in NC you probably get a fair number of snakes/squirrels/raccoons so make sure you mount it high enough on a slick post and with some baffles to prevent the 4-legged beasties from helping themselves to eggs or babies.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Just caught up with this.

I've been out to measure up and Lovebirds is spot on!! The pophole is 4" wide by 5 1/2" at it's highest. It is cut so that it is not in the middle of the nesting area but rather to the side. That way, the birds can get round the corner out of the wind.


----------

